
UI for AWS development VM resources - mackle_hair
does anyone know of an alternative UI for the aws console?<p>as we scale up developers on our team, we want to keep track of who owns what, and standardize our teams on specific console deployment options.<p>is there an easy to use UI that can keep track of a couple dozen VM&#x27;s, keep track of which user is using a VM, help me analyze how many people own what and just keep AWS organized?<p>obviously - the AWS console isn&#x27;t that : )
======
StratusBen
I think these guys are early but if you sign up for early access they're
letting people in: [http://vantage.sh/](http://vantage.sh/)

------
antoncohen
Asgard from Netflix[1] basically did what you are asking for. But it has been
deprecated[2] and replaced with Spinnaker[3], which has a bit of a different
focus.

But really, with couple dozen VMs, you don't have a cloud management problem.
I would take a step back and figure out what the problem is, and where you
want to be. Why are people creating VMs? What are the problems with them
creating VMs? How do you mitigate those problems? If it is just tracking, then
tags + education can help solve the issue. If it is security and
standardization, an opinionated deployment system could help.

With a couple dozen VMs, I'd say you probably shouldn't be running any VMs you
manage yourself, and you should be using fully manage solutions. Then focus on
the tooling that makes those solutions efficient to use for your users, while
meeting your security needs.

[1] [https://netflixtechblog.com/asgard-web-based-cloud-
managemen...](https://netflixtechblog.com/asgard-web-based-cloud-management-
and-deployment-2c9fc4e4d3a1)

[2] [https://github.com/Netflix/asgard](https://github.com/Netflix/asgard)

[3] [https://spinnaker.io/](https://spinnaker.io/)

------
paulbishop
oh come on you guyes never heard of Bitnami?

~~~
mackle_hair
interesting, havent heard of it but i'm asking for something a bit lighter
weight... this bitnami thing looks kind of intense...

conceptually, close but more for self-serve of development vms. bitnami looks
like it does a lot more?

